# World Championship Information from Wikipedia



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

FIBA OFFICIAL WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP WEBPAGE
ROSTERS OF All COMPETING TEAMS
Complete Schedeule in .ics format
Link to program for viewing .ics icalendar files
GROUPS
<TABLE class=wikitable width="98%"><TBODY><TR><TH width="25%">*Group A*</TH><TH width="25%">*Group B*</TH><TH width="25%">*Group C*</TH><TH width="25%">*Group D*</TH></TR><TR><TD> Argentina
 France
 Lebanon
 Nigeria
 Serbia and Montenegro
 Venezuela


</TD><TD> Angola
 Germany
 Japan
 New Zealand
 Panama
 Spain


</TD><TD> Australia
 Brazil
 Greece
 Lithuania
 Qatar
 Turkey


</TD><TD vAlign=top> China
 Italy
 Puerto Rico
 Senegal
 Slovenia
 United States


</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Group A is tough as nails.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

nice I needed something like this


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

LINK​I will just put this out for those who might be interested in paying for broadband access to all 80 of the WC games.It says the special pre-order price is 15.99$ and you get broadband access to all games(excluding locally televised game which I am not sure if this includes non US games that NBATV will air).
Price doesn't seem too bad to me,but I am only willing to watch games I really care about on the internet as the feed always seems to be poor.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

For those following particular players, here are Team USA's cumulative stats through the 4 exhibition games played so far...

http://www.usabasketball.com/seniormen/2006/06_msnt_exhibition_cumulativestats.html


----------

